# Creaking sound when shifting rear derailleur



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

I had my first flat (rear) yesterday but after repairing it (new tube, patched tire, etc.), there is now a creaking sound only when I shift the rear derailleur to a bigger cog. It sounds like the cable is being pulled tight. What is this sound? I readjusted my derailleur also so it shifts fine...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

notwist said:


> I had my first flat (rear) yesterday but after repairing it (new tube, patched tire, etc.), there is now a creaking sound only when I shift the rear derailleur to a bigger cog. It sounds like the cable is being pulled tight. What is this sound? I readjusted my derailleur also so it shifts fine...


The two things may be unrelated. First thing I'd check is the BB cable guide for dirt/ grit. Sometimes as the cable is pulled taut against the guide it'll make the noise that you describe. An easy fix is to set the derailleur at the smallest cog and clean the guide and cable, then lightly lube both. If the cable is too tight against the guide to clean, you'll have to loosen it at the der. and then reinstall/ adjust when done. 

This is a start, but if it ends up not being the problem, you'll need to narrow down the section of cable/ housing (between shifter and derailleur) that's causing the noise.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

yup. ive had that happen many times. in my experience it was always the cable guide. Flip the bike upside down, drip a little lube onto the cables and shift a bit, and you should be good to go.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> T An easy fix is to set the derailleur at the smallest cog and clean the guide and cable, then lightly lube both. If the cable is too tight against the guide to clean, you'll have to loosen it at the der. and then reinstall/ adjust when done..



A trick to make this easier, and avoid having to detach and re-attach the cable. Shift onto the largest cog, and then move the shifter all the way to the small-cog position, but _do not turn the cranks_. The cable will go slack, since the chain being hung up on the large cog will prevent the derailleur from moving. Clean and lube the cable and guide, then move the shifter back and you're done.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> A trick to make this easier, and avoid having to detach and re-attach the cable. Shift onto the largest cog, and then move the shifter all the way to the small-cog position, but _do not turn the cranks_. The cable will go slack, since the chain being hung up on the large cog will prevent the derailleur from moving. Clean and lube the cable and guide, then move the shifter back and you're done.


Ah, good thought, JC. Just have to be careful that once slack, the cable doesn't pull out of the cable hook within the shifter. And if it does, reposition it when taking up the slack.


----------



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks! just applied a dab of lube on the cable guide and the creak is gone


----------

